# Plus size performers



## wrenchboy (Feb 16, 2019)

I looked and have not seen a thread promoting plus size performers male or female. You can promote local, as well as national and international people. To include television and film. I love the adult performers but please this is not the thread for them.

Tonight I had the privilege to be entertained by a beautiful bbw. 

Mandi Thomas is a co lead singer of a band in Memphis Tennessee named Cruisin Heavy.

This woman can sing!

Apparently they play the local bar scene covering rock, country and pop songs. Do yourself a favor and catch her if you are in the Memphis area. Or at least youtube it. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Feb 18, 2019)

Kevin James. But I think he’s lost a lot of weight.


----------



## wrenchboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Rebel Wilson has a new movie "Isn't it Romantic "
The previews look really good. Not sure if it is a chick flick or a date night thing.
Anybody seen it yet?


----------



## 1claire (Feb 18, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Rebel Wilson has a new movie "Isn't it Romantic "
> The previews look really good. Not sure if it is a chick flick or a date night thing.
> Anybody seen it yet?



Rebel Wilson is my favorite.
Adele is also a good singer I'm just not that sure as to whether she is plus size or not.


----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Mandi Thomas singing a Broadway song


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 7, 2019)

Amazing voice. If she isn't on Broadway she should be.


----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 7, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Amazing voice. If she isn't on Broadway she should be.



I agree. She is the inspiration to start this thread. 
There is great talent like Mandi that goes undiscovered all the time.
So for now just the Memphis Tennessee area gets to enjoy.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 8, 2019)

Cool, I plan to visit Memphis one day.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 8, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


>




Thanks BEK I didn't know that she was on the voice. I do not watch much tv and if I did The Voice would not be a go to.


----------



## Tad (Mar 15, 2019)

I just found out about this duo today, but they were winners of an episode of a Canadian music reality show called The Launch, and are up for a couple of Juno awards (Canadian music industry awards). 

They have a number of songs out, but this was their original song from the audition on the show

Elijah Wood x Jamie Fine 8:48


----------



## landshark (Mar 20, 2019)

I am sure someone else around here has mentioned Mary Lambert. Aside from her looking adorable in this video the song is catchy and irresistible!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Mar 21, 2019)

Whatever happened to Jodie Stewart? She was in 2 films--Postal and Good Luck Chuck. After that, she disappeared.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 21, 2019)

I recall reading a a few years ago that she had moved to College Station TX and was pursuing weight loss with the help of a doctor.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 26, 2019)

One of my favourite singers ..... Cass Elliot.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 26, 2019)

Funny no one has mentioned Adele yet ....


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, both these gals (Kim Cherry and Kendra Checketts) are smooth as silk.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 6, 2019)

Netflix Dumplin’ Star. Great watch, Netflix Origional


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 8, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132147
> Netflix Dumplin’ Star. Great watch, Netflix Origional


Yeah, this looks good.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 8, 2019)

There is that lead singer of the Gossip called Beth Ditto I think. She's a chunky gal.

Christine Metz I first saw in American Horror Story Freakshow as the fat lady. She's gone on to more things.

That Melissa McCarthy I liked back in the old Gilmore Girls TV show, but I haven't liked any of her movies.

The singer Abbey Smith is a plus size girl too and she's a way better singer than Adele. Here's one of her songs.



Nathaniel Ratcliffe is a singer who is husky. Dunno if you'd classify him as plus size or not. 

Elle King is also a plus size singer. She's the daughter of actor/comedian Rob Schneider.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 8, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132147
> Netflix Dumplin’ Star. Great watch, Netflix Origional


I love the book it is based on. I don't have Netflix. Do they ever put their originals on DVD or bluray?


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2019)

While searching something else on youtube I stumbled across this (south asian, I think?) buddy cop series called "partner trouble ho gayi" Includes one heavier actor, and in at least one episode I scanned a bbw.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 4, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132147
> Netflix Dumplin’ Star. Great watch, Netflix Origional


YESSS!!! I've adored Danielle Macdonald since I first beheld her in _Patti Cake$_! Those lips! Those eyes! Those _legs_!


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 4, 2019)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

The Lovely!

The Lush!

The Luscious!

_LIZZO_!

View media item 1914View media item 1913


----------



## sphinxmans87 (May 6, 2019)

Lovely


----------



## Am Jim (May 13, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I am sure someone else around here has mentioned Mary Lambert. Aside from her looking adorable in this video the song is catchy and irresistible!




She is just about perfect.


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The Lovely!
> 
> ...



What type of performer is she


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 15, 2019)

_DragonFly_,

Lizzo (née Melissa Viviane Jefferson) is a "singer, songwriter, rapper, and 'presenter.'" I am not a fan of Rap "music." I _am_ a fan of opulently curved, breathtakingly beautiful bombshells. Lizzo first caught my eye when I saw her on Ellen Degeneres' show.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 23, 2019)

FYI, today on the National Public Radio show "Fresh Air," host Terry Gross chats with Lizzo.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 10, 2019)

Not only does she have the face of an angel but also the voice! Who knew? Apparently Matt Bloyd knew.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 17, 2019)

Jeff Gaffigan (sitting) in the movie ‘Chappaquiddick’. There’s a scene where he strips to his shorts and jumps into the water.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 12, 2019)

Katie Kadan. 'Nuff said.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Feb 3, 2020)

If you have Vudu, the movie ‘Casanova’ with a featured performance by Oliver Platt is available to view for free with ads.

https://www.vudu.com/content/movies/details/Casanova/60008


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 6, 2020)

Did anyone see Lizzo's performance on Saturday night live?


I heard she was struggling with a cold or flu but she still smashed it, also her guitarist was paying tribute to Sister Rosetta Tharpe
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/lizzo-sister-rosetta-snl-930708/

it really gives me hope for the future generations that get to grow up watching Lizzo.

Oh, "Dolomite is my name" is a must watch as well


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 9, 2020)

From the Good Ol’ Days, Tessie O’Shea. She performed on the same Ed Sullivan show The Beatles made their American television debut on.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 9, 2020)

wrenchboy said:


> Mandi Thomas singing a Broadway song



She just got picked for Team Kelly on The Voice.


----------



## RVGleason (May 2, 2020)

Found this comic on YouTube, very funny.


----------



## RVGleason (May 20, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (May 20, 2020)




----------



## BigElectricKat (May 20, 2020)

RVGleason said:


>



I was living in Hawaii when Bruddah Iz died. It was a sad day for sure.


----------



## Barrett (May 20, 2020)

I've always had (and continue to have) a huge crush on Lainie Kazan.
(She played the mother in _My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding_, but she is mainly known as a singer.)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 3, 2020)

I got two words for ya: Grandma Shark! (30 seconds in)

I have to give thanks to my 1 1/2 year old grandson for helping me find my new favorite toddler video!


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I got two words for ya: Grandma Shark! (30 seconds in)
> 
> I have to give thanks to my 1 1/2 year old grandson for helping me find my new favorite toddler video!




Catchy song for the kids, a surprising amount of jiggling for the Dads (or appreciative Moms)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 3, 2020)

I probably watch that 3 or 4 times with the little guy.


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2020)

Back in the late 80's I used to watch "Head of the Class", in some part because it had one of the few visibly fat younger actors I'd seen: Dan Schneider








Dan Schneider


Brian Robbins, Dan Frischman, Dan Schneider, and Suzanne Snyder in Head of the Class (1986)




www.imdb.com





I seem to recall that he slimmed down some in later seasons, and it looks like since then he's worked more in writing and producing than acting. But it was still the first time that I'd seen a (at least somewhat) fat regular character who wasn't 'parent age.' Really I'd not call him more than chubby, but by Hollywood standards that was certainly 'fat.'


----------



## pani (Jun 26, 2020)

Irish model with great attitude









‘It doesn’t matter what size you are, you are beautiful’ | Meath Chronicle







www.meathchronicle.ie


----------



## pani (Jun 30, 2020)

NPR podcast with Nicole Byer on her new book about how to love yourself!









Nicole Byer On How To Love Yourself : It's Been a Minute


Ever wonder what it would be like to take hundreds of photos of yourself for a giant coffee table book ... wearing only a bikini? Comedian Nicole Byer has. And did, for her new book: #VeryFat #VeryBrave: The Fat Girl's Guide to Being #Brave and Not a Dejected, Melancholy, Down-in-the-Dumps...




www.npr.org


----------



## Tempere (Jul 6, 2020)

Comedienne and recurring role on Portlandia, Kristine Levine is very good


----------



## op user (Jul 8, 2020)

I am not sure it fits here but I have found this


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 26, 2020)

There's going to be a John Candy special on Reelz at 9:00 est tonight! It's not like you have anything else to do since...


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 31, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I got two words for ya: Grandma Shark! (30 seconds in)
> 
> I have to give thanks to my 1 1/2 year old grandson for helping me find my new favorite toddler video!



As I said, I watch this with my grandson quite a bit. I noticed that Jacinta (Grandma Shark) moves so much more fluidly that the others. I've got my grandson watching a ton of Bounce Patrol (is there a pun intended there?) videos!


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 31, 2020)

Teddy Brown, 400 pound xylophonist.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 1, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> Teddy Brown, 400 pound xylophonist.
> 
> View attachment 137173



Wow! I _love_ xylophone music! Great find, RV; thanks for posting these!


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 1, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> Wow! I _love_ xylophone music! Great find, RV; thanks for posting these!



My pleasure. There's more of Teddy Brown () on YouTube!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 1, 2020)

By chance when checking out an old disco song from the 1970s and seeing a video for the first time, i discovered that Shirley Goodman was a BBW.
Shame, Shame, Shame by Shirley & Company:


And _then_ when reading about all this on Wikipedia, i learned that Shirley was the same Shirley of Shirley & Lee, who had a 1960s hit with Let The Good Times Roll. While this is a later redo video, i expect those here will appreciate it more as Shirley’s a BBW and Lee is a BHM:


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 1, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> My pleasure. There's more of Teddy Brown () on YouTube!


So i noticed, and i was getting blissfully lost. Had to pull myself out to finish the in-progress Shirley Goodman post, then move on. So many nice xylophone tunes to which to look forward!


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 2, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> So i noticed, and i was getting blissfully lost. Had to pull myself out to finish the in-progress Shirley Goodman post, then move on. So many nice xylophone tunes to which to look forward!



What I really like about the Teddy Brown videos is that it looks like he was quite comfortable with his size and he appears to have been well liked.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 2, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> What I really like about the Teddy Brown videos is that it looks like he was quite comfortable with his size and he appears to have been well liked.
> 
> View attachment 137179
> 
> View attachment 137180


Agreed. Seems like he was so comfortable that he or someone in decision-making capacity when the films were shot intentionally picked angles showing off his body’s dimensions. For anyone into BHM bodies who hasn’t already checked out any of the videos, odds are you’ll find doing so worthwhile. He’s radiating confidence in his corpulence.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the caricature of Teddy Brown seen in the ‘Elstree Calling’ clip, it really emphasizes his rotundity.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 2, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> I like the caricature of Teddy Brown seen in the ‘Elstree Calling’ clip, it really emphasizes his rotundity.
> 
> View attachment 137182


Yes, and very art deco in styling (which makes sense given the time frame in which it was created). What i’m unclear about is the steam or smoke coming out of his (caricature’s) head. I can’t imagine this was meant to indicate that he was a hothead, as in short-tempered, but i can’t think of any other interpretation. Strange, nice effect, whatever it is.

I’ve heard they often called the music Hot Jazz, so maybe there’s some connection there.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 2, 2020)

More () of Teddy Brown.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 2, 2020)

An autographed photo of Teddy Brown.


----------



## mal57 (Sep 3, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> An autographed photo of Teddy Brown.
> 
> View attachment 137189


Anybody who plays vibes is okay by me.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Sep 4, 2020)

I am not sure she has been mentioned. But, Ashley Fink has been in a few things.








Ashley Fink - IMDb


Ashley Fink. Actress: Glee. Ashley Fink was born in Houston, Texas and began acting at a very early age. By the time she reached the age of 2, she was putting on full productions for her parents: she was no dummy, though - she charged them admission. As luck would have it, her family ended up...




www.imdb.com












Ashley Fink


Ashley Fink




www.imdb.com


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 8, 2020)

I guess this would go here!









Fantasy football ‘loser’ parades around in women’s bikini bottom — again


He’s a glutton for punishment.




nypost.com


----------



## Barrett (Sep 11, 2020)

Ann Wilson
(Heart -- one of my all-time favorite bands).






She was given such grief over her weight in the mid-to-late '80s that she would sometimes have panic attacks prior to going on stage.

This is a snippet of a longer interview in which she talks about the inspiration for their song, "Barracuda."


2016 performance of the song:


2010 performance of "Straight On:"


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 15, 2020)

One of the most powerful voices in pop dance music, Martha Wash!

Her spirit is so powerful as her voice. That makes her victorious in her legal battle against C + C Music Factory for the right acknowledgement of her talent!


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## squeezablysoft (Sep 19, 2020)

1claire said:


> Rebel Wilson is my favorite.
> Adele is also a good singer I'm just not that sure as to whether she is plus size or not.



She used to be but Adele has lost a ton of weight lately. Wondering if she's gonna end up gaining it all back the way most dieters do.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 19, 2020)

squeezablysoft said:


> She used to be but Adele has lost a ton of weight lately. Wondering if she's gonna end up gaining it all back the way most dieters do.


Perhaps she will!


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 2, 2020)

SSBBW Rappers...Kash Cow & Dank Demoss. (MidWest/Southern Hood Hop to be precise).

Kash Cow


Dank Demoss Cooking:


Dank Demos


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 4, 2020)

Chrissy Metz goes Instagram official with new boyfriend Bradley Collins


“You can #Collinsmesmitten for sure!” Metz quipped on Instagram.




pagesix.com


----------



## Orchid (Nov 30, 2020)

@BigElectricKat


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 30, 2020)

Orchid said:


> @BigElectricKat



As I've said before, there's something about a big gal who came move!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh! It's belly dance time! My favorite is the one in red in this video!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 1, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Oh! It's belly dance time! My favorite is the one in red in this video!



The lady in red was a regular poster here a few years ago.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 1, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> The lady in red was a regular poster here a few years ago.


I just wish to know who is her just to know! I just wanted to be part of those wonderful days of NAAFA! 

Unfortunately, it has not reached the shores of Puerto Rico nothing more than a few TV talk shows from US mainland!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 1, 2020)

I just remember I used to have at least two videocassettes with a lot of material related fat ladies. I recorded it from TV talk shows from the US mainland.

I had this from the latin show Caso Cerrado. It is very similar to People's Court. It is made in Miami, FL. 

This is the case of a relationship of a twin sisters in fighting for the love of a man! They're so funny as sexy!


----------



## wrenchboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I just remember I used to have at least two videocassettes with a lot of material related fat ladies. I recorded it from TV talk shows from the US mainland.
> 
> I had this from the latin show Caso Cerrado. It is very similar to People's Court. It is made in Miami, FL.
> 
> This is the case of a relationship of a twin sisters in fighting for the love of a man! They're so funny as sexy!




I couldn't understand a damm thing that they said but the eye candy was fantastic! Thanks


----------



## Orchid (Dec 2, 2020)

00:17 visible light


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Orchid (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## MasterMike (Mar 6, 2021)

I love Big Angel, they are just so cute and happy and upbeat; and one of the plus-size Japanese _idoru _groups in a culture where fat people are rare and even more likely to mocked and ridiculed! 
Here are some more of their videos:
 




https://youtu.be/_9rteCo-AMw


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Mar 21, 2021)

I don’t know if I’d call him a performer, but rather a tv producer and host... Adam Richman. He definitely looks better chunked up and bearded.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

Heidi Parton.....Dolly Parton's niece.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 10, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Heidi Parton.....Dolly Parton's niece.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141183



She's so gorgeous and she can sing too!! There's so many videos of her, her dad and Dolly singing on youtube and I've heard she sings at Dollywood a lot


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 12, 2021)

This movie looks good.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 15, 2021)

Arthur Q. Bryan, the voice of Elmer Fudd.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 19, 2021)

Grace Kinstler... 
Be still my heart!


----------



## RVGleason (May 15, 2021)

Found on YouTube.


----------



## RVGleason (May 15, 2021)




----------



## BigElectricKat (May 18, 2021)

Dana Monique on The Voice!


----------



## RVGleason (May 25, 2021)

*Link: **Image of the Week – 25 May 2021*


----------



## RVGleason (May 27, 2021)

Paul Walter Hauser plays Horace in the new movie ‘Cruella’.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 6, 2021)

The Three Stooges, Curly-Joe DeRita in the center.


----------



## waldo (Jun 9, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Grace Kinstler... View attachment 141414
> Be still my heart!



Wow her body is amazing, and she is still only 20 years old! I would love to see her with another 100 lbs added.

Recently started watching a show called The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas on Netflix. His daughter on the show is played by 30 year old Sarah Baker, who I remember from the Will Ferrell movie The Campaign (2012) and has been in a bunch of TV shows and movies with mostly minor supporting roles. She has the cutest fat hands and overall just adorable.


----------



## waldo (Jun 9, 2021)

waldo said:


> Wow her body is amazing, and she is still only 20 years old! I would love to see her with another 100 lbs added.
> 
> Recently started watching a show called The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas on Netflix. His daughter on the show is played by 30 year old Sarah Baker, who I remember from the Will Ferrell movie The Campaign (2012) and has been in a bunch of TV shows and movies with mostly minor supporting roles. She has the cutest fat hands and overall just adorable.
> View attachment 142608


here's another pic - cutest hands ever!


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr. Snoops from the Disney film _The Rescuers_, with his real life inspiration.


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 2, 2021)

waldo said:


> Wow her body is amazing, and she is still only 20 years old! I would love to see her with another 100 lbs added.
> 
> Recently started watching a show called The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas on Netflix. His daughter on the show is played by 30 year old Sarah Baker, who I remember from the Will Ferrell movie The Campaign (2012) and has been in a bunch of TV shows and movies with mostly minor supporting roles. She has the cutest fat hands and overall just adorable.
> View attachment 142608


I love her double chin!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 4, 2021)

Nikki Duval from Working Moms, Season 1.
Most of the cast is Canadian I think. Not the best pic from the show but she is so cute and has the best wardrobe on the show


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 5, 2021)

Manuela Cal Fariñas (aka Mimi Cal, January 12, 1900 - May 22, 1978)

Cuban performer Mimi Cal started her career as theater actress in 1916. Later, she was also famous as a dancer in the most important Cuban night clubs back in the day. She was also successful at movies.

Her most memorable performance was at one of the most famous and long lasting Latin American radio sitcoms of all time, La Tremenda Corte.

She was part of the regular cast from its start in 1941 until 1957 when Cal received an contract in Puerto Rico.

Here is some photos of Mimi Cal. One of them with her second husband, Leopoldo Fernández (aka Trespatines, December 26, 1904 - November 11, 1985)

Here is also a sample of her strong and beautiful voice in a scene with actor Fernando Mendoza with more pictures of her artistic career.


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Nikki Duval from Working Moms, Season 1.
> Most of the cast is Canadian I think. Not the best pic from the show but she is so cute and has the best wardrobe on the show



I'm an erratic TV watcher but I think she is in all of the seasons (playing one of the most stable characters on the show).


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2021)

I thought people might enjoy seeing a fair bit of Wolfgang Van Halen (yes, Eddie Van Halen's son) in this video:


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 21, 2021)

Indie group Bowling For Soup.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Monster (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure if he self-identifies this way (or even if Italians have a concept of "plus size" or not), or if he's slimmed down since _Gomorrah_ and _Fargo_, but Salvatore Esposito is one hell of a big sexy boy


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 13, 2021)

Tad said:


> I thought people might enjoy seeing a fair bit of Wolfgang Van Halen (yes, Eddie Van Halen's son) in this video:



Playing all the instruments is a nice visual and audio trick. Pity it won't work for live, on-stage, performances. 

Unless he hires a batch of look-alikes who can play...

A stage full of bearded BHMs rocking out would find an audience!


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 13, 2021)

Monster said:


> Not sure if he self-identifies this way (or even if Italians have a concept of "plus size" or not), or if he's slimmed down since _Gomorrah_ and _Fargo_, but Salvatore Esposito is one hell of a big sexy boy
> View attachment 144188


The trailer for his latest Italian movie, L'Eroe, on imdb.com, would suggest he's just as big and handsome as ever... there's one short where he absolutely fills his shirt!


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Aug 13, 2021)

landshark said:


> I am sure someone else around here has mentioned Mary Lambert. Aside from her looking adorable in this video the song is catchy and irresistible!




She is my celebrity hall pass..... absolutely fantastic


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 13, 2021)

RVGleason said:


> Paul Walter Hauser plays Horace in the new movie ‘Cruella’.
> View attachment 142329


----------



## Monster (Aug 13, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> The trailer for his latest Italian movie, L'Eroe, on imdb.com, would suggest he's just as big and handsome as ever...


Oh _swoon,_ good looking out! He's talked about putting on weight for _Fargo_ and taking it off post-filming so I wasn't sure


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 17, 2021)

Christone "Kingfish" Ingram


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 29, 2021)

Gymani!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 29, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Gymani!View attachment 146591











Who is Gymani on 'The Voice'? Team Kelly singer works two jobs to make ends meet


The Voice Season 21 has got their contestants who have picked their mentors and are ready to compete for the title.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Montrelesmoi77 (Dec 31, 2021)

Carla Jimenez (the one on the left) is not only really attractive but also hilarious in this role. I don’t think I watch this show without her.


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 2, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Mr. Snoops from the Disney film _The Rescuers_, with his real life inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 143193


Probably offtopic, but I've always loved how this character was drawn and animated. The movie itself is disappointing mainly because Disney at the time couldn't do an ambitious and dominant female character without making her an abusive psychopath (and not just Disney, same goes for the more recent Chicken Run).
The poses he's drawn in when he's backed up against a wall at gunpoint and when he's sitting on the floor always do it for me, because they manage to capture the essence of a big guy looking soft and round, and I like that he comes over as sweet and submissive. The design of the female villain in the same film wasn't bad either and I remember liking the idea when I first saw it that they both had unconventional body types and they were a pair of treasure-hunting villains. I wish rather than him being obedient while she was hitting him and shouting at him she'd been written as teasing him and suggestively playing with his tie or something.


----------



## MattB (Jan 2, 2022)

I was watching A Bronx Tale recently for the first time this century, and I had completely forgotten about "Jojo the Whale". His best scene, IMO, is the craps game, but here is his introduction.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 14, 2022)

Gospel Rapper Lettuce Pray.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 15, 2022)

If only,…


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 16, 2022)

The great Fatty Arbuckle, watch for Charlie Chaplin and Buster Keaton.


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 16, 2022)

Montrelesmoi77 said:


> Carla Jimenez (the one on the left) is not only really attractive but also hilarious in this role. I don’t think I watch this show without her.


Wasn't she also in Nacho Libre?


----------



## Montrelesmoi77 (Jan 16, 2022)

TheShannan said:


> Wasn't she also in Nacho Libre?


Yes


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 16, 2022)

waldo said:


> here's another pic - cutest hands ever!
> View attachment 142609


I think she played the flirty cop in an episode of Mike and Molly


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 16, 2022)

Tad said:


> I thought people might enjoy seeing a fair bit of Wolfgang Van Halen (yes, Eddie Van Halen's son) in this video:



My crush!! I love Van Halen and Wolfie is awesome too!


----------



## MasterMike (Feb 28, 2022)

Japanese _idoru _trio BigAngel just saw one of its members---Inori Hashimoto---exit, sorry; _*graduate *_from the band. Inori performed her last concert with the group last Saturday at the Shinjuku Alta KeyStudio in Tokyo. It is not known yet whether BigAngel will replace Inori, or continue as a duo with remaining members Michiko Ohashi and Eripiypo Taederi.
Here is footage from Inori's graduation concert:


----------



## MasterMike (Mar 1, 2022)

It's official: after Inori Hashimoto's "graduation", Big Angel will be continuing as a duo with remaining members Eri Taederi and Michiko Ohashi, as they announce a show in April. It still won't be the same without Inori, she really rounded out the trio (no pun intended).


----------



## MasterMike (Mar 15, 2022)

Now to get this thread once again moving in a happy and positive direction, here once again is Big Angel--- now continuing as a duo---with their new video for a remake of their "Let's Start A Diet" hit, but this time with just Eri and Michiko, and also English subtitles!


----------



## waldo (Mar 16, 2022)

MasterMike said:


> Now to get this thread once again moving in a happy and positive direction, here once again is Big Angel--- now continuing as a duo---with their new video for a remake of their "Let's Start A Diet" hit, but this time with just Eri and Michiko, and also English subtitles!
> View attachment 148721
> View attachment 148722
> View attachment 148723



I must say that if these gals are 109 kg (240 lb) they sure don't look it. You could say they 'carry the weight well', I guess. More importantly they both need to get to at least 200 kg!


----------



## MasterMike (Mar 16, 2022)

waldo said:


> I must say that if these gals are 109 kg (240 lb) they sure don't look it. You could say they 'carry the weight well', I guess. More importantly they both need to get to at least 200 kg!


I just want to see how big they can get while still being able to sing and dance! Maybe the size of Whitney Way Thore at her heaviest, at most...


----------



## waldo (Mar 16, 2022)

MasterMike said:


> I just want to see how big they can get while still being able to sing and dance! Maybe the size of Whitney Way Thore at her heaviest, at most...


I think when Whitney put out her 'fat girl dancing video' that went somewhat viral she was soemwhere in the 300 - 350 range. I remember when her show first started, she had gotten up to around 370 lb and I recall was having a harder time with the dance moves


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 16, 2022)

Billy Stewart.











WHUT Documentaries | FATBOY The Billy Stewart Doc | PBS


FATBOY - a documentary on Bill Stewart




www.pbs.org


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 18, 2022)

An internet ad, I eliminated the link.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 23, 2022)

Scotty Mattraw, the voice of Bashful in ‘Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs’.


----------



## MasterMike (Apr 29, 2022)

Here is BigAngel performing at their 4th Anniversary concert last night in which they debut two new songs, Michiko seems to get emotional and teary-eyed towards the end; I guess being part of this band of plus-sized _idoru _means a lot to her!


----------



## RVGleason (May 7, 2022)

Kevin Farley, Chris’ brother.


----------



## RVGleason (May 9, 2022)

From online ad.


----------



## Jack Secret (May 10, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Gospel Rapper Lettuce Pray.
> 
> View attachment 147512


this is a joke, right?


----------



## Jack Secret (May 10, 2022)

waldo said:


> Wow her body is amazing, and she is still only 20 years old! I would love to see her with another 100 lbs added.
> 
> Recently started watching a show called The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas on Netflix. His daughter on the show is played by 30 year old Sarah Baker, who I remember from the Will Ferrell movie The Campaign (2012) and has been in a bunch of TV shows and movies with mostly minor supporting roles. She has the cutest fat hands and overall just adorable.
> View attachment 142608


holy cow. She's gorgeous! I've never seen American Idol… Ever. I can't imagine her being bigger, but with her natural curve structure I would imagine she would be astonishing. I did a cursory search and saw a few pictures. Did she recently lose weight?


----------



## cinnamitch (May 10, 2022)

Quite a few on daytime soaps. First one that came to mind. Sonya Eddy


----------



## RVGleason (May 10, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> this is a joke, right?



I don’t think so, or maybe it is.


----------



## Angelette (May 10, 2022)

Naomi Watanabe!


----------



## waldo (May 11, 2022)

cinnamitch said:


> Quite a few on daytime soaps. First one that came to mind. Sonya Eddy
> View attachment 149618



Oh that is an excellent example of a plus-sized actress. I really like her character on General Hospital (my wife got me into that show and I am still really pissed about how they ran off Steve Burton). Another beautiful GH actress, who also plays a nurse is Risa Dorken (I think she is of Scandinavian background, thus the unique name). Anyways, only an occasionally re-occuring role and never gets much screen time, but a total BBW blond bombshell (classic beauty mark and all):


----------



## waldo (May 11, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> holy cow. She's gorgeous! I've never seen American Idol… Ever. I can't imagine her being bigger, but with her natural curve structure I would imagine she would be astonishing. I did a cursory search and saw a few pictures. Did she recently lose weight?



To imagine a bigger version of Grace, I guess you need to think Boberry or Sadie. It seems eventually there is only so much junk that can be packed in the trunk before the fat cells in the belly start to take on some of the work, as it were. I had never seen her until the post on here (I gave up on those singing competition shows years ago). But yeah she sure is a stunner!!


----------



## Orchid (May 15, 2022)




----------



## GardensInBrooklyn (May 20, 2022)

I'm sure they've been mentioned numerous times but Bowling for Soup is a fun show, they're all on the larger side. Their guitarist, Chris Burney, has one of my favorite Twitter feeds.


----------



## Donna (May 22, 2022)

I love BFS, especially Gary. (I have a thing for drummers.) 1985, Girl All the Bad Guys Want, Don’t be a Dick, & Kill ‘Em With Kindness are my favorites.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn (May 22, 2022)

Donna said:


> I love BFS, especially Gary. (I have a thing for drummers.) 1985, Girl All the Bad Guys Want, Don’t be a Dick, & Kill ‘Em With Kindness are my favorites.


Awesome, Donna, you have good taste!  I think they all live here in town, except for Jarret. I think he's in Prosper now (he's got all that Chuck-ee Cheese money, lol), which is still nearby. I wonder if they have any idea how popular they've been (especially Chris), on Dimension's boards?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 27, 2022)

While I was looking for some 60s hit songs, I became aware of this funny and wonderful lady. An unforgettable human being.

The late Elva Ruby Miller (Born: October 5, 1907 on Joplin, Missouri - Died: July 5, 1997 on Vista, California). Better known as Mrs. Miller. She was an untrained mezzo-soprano, very popular in the middle of the 60s by recoding some cover versions of the most popular hits songs with her unique style.

Here is Mrs. Miller on an TV show interview where she also sings Downtown and The Shadow of Your Smile:



And here Mrs. Miller sings It's Magic:


----------



## MasterMike (Jun 5, 2022)

More from BigAngel at their 4th Anniversary concert:


----------



## MasterMike (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Aqw (Jun 17, 2022)

Braking stereotypes
‘Anyone can do anything’: the 14-year-old diver going viral – and challenging stereotypes


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 31, 2022)

Sophie Tucker.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 7, 2022)

The main character in the video should be of interest.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 8, 2022)

I know this is a favorite Olivia Newton-John video. RIP


----------



## MattB (Aug 10, 2022)

Bulgarian Headlock...


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 15, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> I know this is a favorite Olivia Newton-John video. RIP



Is she plus sized


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 15, 2022)

Carly36 said:


> Is she plus sized


Most of the gentlemen in the video are.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2022)

Dan Blocker from ‘Bonanza’.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2022)

Pat Carroll.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 17, 2022)

The late Tommy Mara of The Crests with Gary Puckett.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 30, 2022)

Then there's these two brothers - Heavy Weight Musik - who love to dance, and have a YouTube channel featuring their fabulous moves!

Big boys, with big guts, and big moves:


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 3, 2023)

Another big guy who likes to breakdance, bboy Mr. Earthquake:


----------



## John Candy (Today at 1:31 PM)

Made a'ghostbuster' style movie for children in our country Belgium where I wrote, made and starred in it next to my brother. I'm always trying to prove people that fat people can do stunts, be the hero, get the lover, deserve a narrative that isn't "being fat sucks lol".
Here's a trailer: (it's got puppetry)


----------

